# Kevin Beach: 1000 posts and still going on



## ewie

*The English Only forum was a bit of a barren wasteland entirely lacking in Kevin Beach until Kevin Beach came along in June.
Since then he has proved invaluable in filling up the Kevin-Beach-shaped hole with his Kevin-Beachy presence.*​ 
*CONGRATULATIONS KB!*​ 
*I hope you'll stick around a lot longer*
*(to answer all those questions I don't even understand ...*
*and maybe help me out when I finally get sued for plagiarism).*​ 
*~ewie*​


----------



## Topsie

1000 already!!!
_*Congratulations!*_


----------



## Flaminius

No wonder the English Only forum looks more enlightening starting this summer.    But has anyone realised that the Latin forum is also shiny these days, oft applying the KB polish?

Congratulations and thank you, Kevin!

Flam


----------



## bibliolept

I always enjoy your excellent posts, KB. Congratulations!


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, KB!


----------



## JamesM

ewie said:


> *The English Only forum was a bit of a barren wasteland entirely lacking in Kevin Beach until Kevin Beach came along in June.*
> 
> *Since then he has proved invaluable in filling up the Kevin-Beach-shaped hole with his Kevin-Beachy presence.*​
> ​


​

May the English Only forum become even more Kevin-y and far Beach-ier.  

Congratulations!

James


----------



## Broccolicious

Fast work, KB!! Thank you for your insightful and thoughtful (and downright sensible, darn you) contributions - you have now overtaken Chesil at the top of my All-Time Favourite Beaches list.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Kevin's Beach.*

*Where naked words frolic and thrive in the sunshine.*
*Where syllables surf*
*and participles dangle...*
*It's a great pla-*
*...what?* 
*Huh?*
_Didn't Ewie start a thread about that new British beach area_
_that brings together British and American English speakers_
_and we can all actually understand one another?_

*Oh.*
*That Kevin Beach.*

*In that case...*

*Congratulations, Kevin!*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## ewie

What a typically charming post, Angelkins.  I particularly liked the dangly bits.


----------



## AngelEyes

Why, thank you, Ecce homodo.

A very large part of what I've learned about British guys, I've learned from you!

That's what's so wonderful about this place. Actually, I've learned something from every person I've come in contact with.

You just can't find stuff like this in school.

*AngelEyes*

_You can delete this, Ewie. This is so off-topic, it's looking for its own thread..._


----------



## ewie

I found it at my school occasionally


----------



## Trisia

My very sincere congratulations for a thousand clever posts. Looking forward to the next thousand...s.


----------



## Kevin Beach

In summer’s days with writings few
  Upon the leaf whereon I drew
  As Woden barked in Saxon bold
  That words of Rome should take no hold
  In all my work; Then did alight
  A verbum rare from past the bight
  Of Dover, dragging Gallic savoir faire
  Into my Englisc lawfilled lair.
  Backtaken by this overrun
  Full foesome in the heat of sun
  I bade it say its name or go:
  “I’m *Apostille*; didst thou not know?”

  A-googling went I for such word
  Whereof the stem I had not heard
  Its use I knew from bookish part
  But could not fathom whence its start.
  The many thousand byspells shown
  In searchtool’s outcomes neatly thrown
  Did lead me to the meaning clear
  But brought me also straight to here.
  Within these couthfull wordy halls
  Where askings speak and mooting calls
  Much time I spend in gladsome natt’ring
  And greatly thank you for your flatt’ring!


----------



## ewie

Kevin Beach wrote a poem;
I _think_ it's pretty good;
what it means I do not know ... erm ~
he probably knew I would
n't.


----------



## Broccolicious

Doh! Kevin, *once again* you've said exactly what I was going to say, seconds before I was going to say it. Darn you.


----------



## ewie

Broccolicious said:


> Doh! Kevin, *once again* you've said exactly what I was going to say, seconds before I was going to say it. Darn you.


Yes, dear

I actually _get_ it now.  It's a lot clearer now at 10.30am than it was at 11.56pm yesterday


----------



## Kevin Beach

ewie said:


> Yes, dear
> 
> I actually _get_ it now.  It's a lot clearer now at 10.30am than it was at 11.56pm yesterday


Sleep is a wonderful antidote to alcohol, ewie.


----------



## Broccolicious

Kevin Beach said:


> Sleep is a wonderful antidote to alcohol, ewie.


 
And vice versa.


----------



## ewie

Kevin Beach said:


> Sleep is a wonderful antidote to alcohol, ewie.


I was actually stone-cold-sober_ish_ last night, thankyou, KB.


----------



## Kevin Beach

ewie said:


> I was actually stone-cold-sober_ish_ last night, thankyou, KB.


That explains why you couldn't understand it last night. You weren't thwiscklesworigated enough.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Congrats with your first (of hopefully many) 1000!

Frank


----------



## sokol

I would like to add, stealing ewie's words, that there was also a Kevin Beach shaped hole on EHL forum; well admittedly - a smaller one, as EHL is just a much smaller forum, nevertheless he's fitting perfectly in it.

So many congrats from me too.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Thanks sokol, but I'm _not_ going to compose a rhyme in PIE now!


----------

